# Media request



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

We are particularly interested in any case studies involving sisters who
have been surrogates for each other, or egg donation between sisters/mum and daughter or friends.

If you would like to tell your story please contact
Lucy Laing
07932 693837
www.lucylaing.com


----------

